# Vegan fudge



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

A yahoo search for Vegan Fudge brings up a lot of recipes. I have a friend who has made the following and likes them.

(I too could never becoma a vegan, I mean-life without cheese?!)
http://www.vegetarian.about.com/food...veganfudge.htm 
http://dessertrecipe.com/AZ/syVgnPntBttrFdg.asp


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I have a friend who loves fudge with a passion, but is a vegan now. He has experimented with many things, but has not been able to make anything of fudgy consistency without using non-vegan ingredients such as marshmellows.

Anyone out there have any ideas? (I personally could never be a vegan, I like my eggs and cream too much, but he was wondering)


----------

